# kiffin......wow



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

Vols’ Kiffin defends latest signee
By STAFF REPORTS

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Wednesday, May 06, 2009

The University of Tennessee on Tuesday signed a football player who was involved in the rape and kidnapping of a 14-year-old female relative six years ago.

Daniel Hood, a 6-foot-5, 240-pound defensive end from Knoxville Catholic High, was only 13 when the incident occurred, according to the Knoxville News Sentinel. A 17-year-old accomplice was sentenced to 10 years in prison. Hood was tried as a juvenile and found to be delinquent by a jury “on the basis that he had committed the adult offenses of kidnapping and aggravated rape,” according to court records. Hood was placed in state custody until he was 17.

Now 19, Hood became a standout football player and was an honors student at Catholic High, according to Tennessee officials. His principal, Dickie Sompayrak, and assistant principal Stan Branson, vouch for Hood’s character.

“We didn’t go about this lightly,” Tennessee first-year coach coach Lane Kiffin said in a statement Tuesday. “We spent a lot of time researching the issue and talking to a lot of people who are well-respected in the community. Everyone spoke very highly of Daniel. He’s a very bright young man who wants to move past this incident and be a good representative for the team, the university and the community.”


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

I don't see the issue.  He's an honor student and a stand-out athlete.

I don't like Kiffin.  Don't get me wrong.  But what's the issue?  Do you not believe people can turn from their errors?  It was six years ago and he's done nothing since to indicate he's the same kid...in fact, he's proven otherwise.  

I'd give him a short leash right away based on his past.  But, as it stands right now, he comes in as a kid who made a HUGE mistake and is now an honor student and stud athlete.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> Vols’ Kiffin defends latest signee
> By STAFF REPORTS
> 
> The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
> ...



even MURDER'S make parole


----------



## AccUbonD (May 6, 2009)

Please read.



> IN THE COURT OF APPEALS OF TENNESSEE
> AT KNOXVILLE
> July 17, 2006 Session
> STATE OF TENNESSEE v. DANIEL ALLYN HOOD
> ...


 
http://www.tsc.state.tn.us/OPINIONS/TCA/PDF/064/HooddaOPN.pdf


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I don't see the issue.  He's an honor student and a stand-out athlete.
> 
> I don't like Kiffin.  Don't get me wrong.  But what's the issue?  Do you not believe people can turn from their errors?  It was six years ago and he's done nothing since to indicate he's the same kid...in fact, he's proven otherwise.
> 
> I'd give him a short leash right away based on his past.  But, as it stands right now, he comes in as a kid who made a HUGE mistake and is now an honor student and stud athlete.




"kidnapping and aggravated rape,”  that's all i need to know, 6 years ago or not.  sure, kids can change, but this is rape, not theft or trespassing.  he's not the kind of kid i would want to bring on board, especially if i were part of a program trying to clean up our image.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

It's bad.  No dis-agreement.  But he was a 13 yr old trying to impress a 17 yr old.  My guess is that his parents were USELESS as parents.  that's why he was put in somebody else's custody...where he has apparently flourished. 

I'm willing to give him a second chance at life.  If he proves himself a thug, then bye-bye.  But he hasn't done anything but be a stellar student and athlete since then.  His principle and vice-prin both vouched for his character....and they are at a private school.  

I'm not sure what else the kid can do.  Is he relegated to garbage collector now because he participated in something when he was 13?


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Please read.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tsc.state.tn.us/OPINIONS/TCA/PDF/064/HooddaOPN.pdf



As a UT fan I have to wonder why you would want me to read that.

It makes your ball player look like a sick individual!

I wonder if Lane would like to have him over for a sleep over with his wife in the house!

He probably would but he better hide the duct tape!!


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> It's bad.  No dis-agreement.  But he was a 13 yr old trying to impress a 17 yr old.  My guess is that his parents were USELESS as parents.  that's why he was put in somebody else's custody...where he has apparently flourished.
> 
> I'm willing to give him a second chance at life.  If he proves himself a thug, then bye-bye.  But he hasn't done anything but be a stellar student and athlete since then.  His principle and vice-prin both vouched for his character....and they are at a private school.
> 
> I'm not sure what else the kid can do.  Is he relegated to garbage collector now because he participated in something when he was 13?




based on the court docs, that paints a little different picture.  one that is clearly bad, but not exactly what i was thinking, when i read that it was rape.  so yes, based on the second document, i am more open to allowing the kid the opportunity to move on.  now, had it been rape, the way i had thought it was, then no, i don't think he should have been given a scholarship.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> It's bad.  No dis-agreement.  But he was a 13 yr old trying to impress a 17 yr old.  My guess is that his parents were USELESS as parents.  that's why he was put in somebody else's custody...where he has apparently flourished.
> 
> I'm willing to give him a second chance at life.  If he proves himself a thug, then bye-bye.  But he hasn't done anything but be a stellar student and athlete since then.  His principle and vice-prin both vouched for his character....and they are at a private school.
> 
> I'm not sure what else the kid can do.  Is he relegated to garbage collector now because he participated in something when he was 13?



Stealing and drug dealing is something that I think can be rehabilitated.

Rape is way more serious, EVIL MEAN NO GOOD PEOPLE DO THAT.

Do you you think that serial killers and or rapist start at the age of 18?

I promise you they have had  them EVIL thoughts way before they reach a legal age!

Just 1 quick question for you, when you were 13 did you think it was cool or even ok to duct tape and rape your cousin?

 Please tell me you knew that was wrong!


If he raped or helped rape his own cousin,what would keep him from raping your Daughter?

Just think, we are going to take a rapist and put him in the middle of a college with all these beautiful young girls.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 6, 2009)

I am shocked this kid was able to enroll at the University. This has been going on for over a year ( as far as him trying to get in). I just never thought it would actually happen.


----------



## tylerhortman (May 6, 2009)

i could go both ways on this one...


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Stealing and drug dealing is something that I think can be rehabilitated.
> 
> Rape is way more serious, EVIL MEAN NO GOOD PEOPLE DO THAT.
> 
> ...



I agree PS. That's just nuts. I'm all for giving someone a second chance...but kidnapping and rape are different than petty theft or trespassing


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I don't see the issue.  He's an honor student and a stand-out athlete.
> 
> I don't like Kiffin.  Don't get me wrong.  But what's the issue?  Do you not believe people can turn from their errors?  It was six years ago and he's done nothing since to indicate he's the same kid...in fact, he's proven otherwise.
> 
> I'd give him a short leash right away based on his past.  But, as it stands right now, he comes in as a kid who made a HUGE mistake and is now an honor student and stud athlete.



i dont know what yalls deal is..acting like this isnt so bad!!??
who in the crap, no matter how old u are would do this and laugh about it!!?..something is surely wrong a when a person can do all this to a girl and just laugh about it.
That was sick as Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- to read and there wouldnt be no piece of crap like that on my team..or in my life period!


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

> Just 1 quick question for you, when you were 13 did you think it was cool or even ok to duct tape and rape your cousin?
> 
> Please tell me you knew that was wrong!



I hesitate to even answer this.  Of course I knew it was wrong.  Did you read what I wrote?  This kids parents were USELESS INDIVIDUALS!  He was probably modeled idiotic behavior for all of those 13 years.  

Hear me clearly.  I'm not excusing anything.  It was horrible and stupid and should have been punished.  

But are there any indications that he's done ANYTHING bad since he was taken out of that environment and put into a better one?  NO!  He's an allstar athlete.  He's an honor student and well respected adults vouch for his character.  What else can the kid do?




> Just think, we are going to take a rapist and put him in the middle of a college with all these beautiful young girls.



He was 13.  He participated in something horrible.  He's 19 now.  He's an honor student who has earned the respect of some very respected adults.  He deserves to be on a short leash....but he deserves to be judged on the past 6 years just as much as on that one horrible thing he did IMO.

That's all I have to say on it.  You guys know what I think.  I'm a lifelong Dawg fan.  I'd rather UT or UF NEVER get a good player for the rest of my life!

I see a horribly raised kid who made a terrible decision and who has (by all indications) now turned his life around.


----------



## maker4life (May 6, 2009)

Here's an article and interview with him and his principal . I think it will suprise some folks .
http://www.govolsxtra.com/news/2009/may/05/catholic-star-gets-ut-football-scholarship-despite/


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

> Sompayrak also went on to say, “We’ll put our school’s reputation on our recommendation for Daniel Hood.”





> Hood, who paid his own way at Catholic, had not played organized sports in three years prior to being admitted, Sompayrak said.





> Stan Branson, Catholic’s dean of students, was among those who recommended UT give Hood, who posted a 3.8 GPA and a 27 on his ACT, a chance.





> “He’s one of the most looked-up-to young men at our school,” Branson said. “I don’t know of anyone that would say a harsh word against him at Knoxville Catholic. To me, he’s just an ideal young man. … I can’t say anything will ever happen. But I sincerely in my heart feel that he will live an exemplary life.”





> “I know people are going to form their opinions about me. Everybody’s entitled to that. The only thing I can do is prove who I am now,” Hood said. “Every day is a new battle. There’s a new person I can meet. They may have a prejudice set up against me. But I have a chance to prove who I am every day and not only to be a witness to some of the correctional facilities and the jobs they’re doing of putting out rehabilitated people, but more directly be a witness for Christ for the sake of his church.”




Yeh....You're right....sounds like a terrible danger to society.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Sompayrak also went on to say, “We’ll put our school’s reputation on our recommendation for Daniel Hood.”



that dont mean nothing to me..


----------



## AccUbonD (May 6, 2009)

Here is a radio interview with Hood. He claims the victim wrote a letter to the University on his behalf. This does kinda change things for me now.

http://podcasting.fia.net/6687/3652215.mp3


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> that dont mean nothing to me..



figures.


----------



## KYBobwhite (May 6, 2009)

*One of those difficult life's dilemma's*

I must say I wasn't thrilled with the fact that UT was, once again, the topic of controversy. I really have questioned the decisions of Kiffin with regard to recruiting. Daniel Hood was guilty of doing the unthinkable. What a horrible experience for any girl to go through, let alone your cousin. I have always believed that you harm a girl physically, you should have the crap kicked out of you by her brother, boyfriend, father, etc. However, being a Christian, I've always struggled between forgiving another for harming myself and my love ones and wanting to retaliate. Also, another struggle of mine is actually believing that someone can truly be rehabilitated. All too often they are often a prisoner to their own habits and sins. Having said that, I know that the Lord has given me thousands of second chances. I have done nothing to deserve His Grace yet He continues to provide it. Daniel seems to have turned his life around which is evident from the testimony from his peers, grades and his acceptance of full responsibility of his actions. Does he have potential to repeat this behavior? Sure he does. But that's what second chances reveal; the true nature of ones heart. One thing that hasn't been mentioned is that the cousin (victim) has written a letter of recommendation to the University for him which in my opinion speaks more for her character than Daniels new leaf. I hope for all involved, Daniel and the victim, that this can truly be a new start for both of them with regards to healing, forgiveness, and happiness. With regards to Kiffin, I'll have to give him the benefit of the doubt on this recruit. Daniel is a three start prospect, so I really don't think Kiffin is trying throwing ethics out the window in order to win. I think he wants to give this kid an opportunity to do something better with his life, well at least I hope that's his intention. Lastly, I hope that this horrible event will not be used as forum fodder by UT's haters. Either this kid will prove to us all that people can truly change or he will reinforce in us all, as misguided as it may be, that people who commit horrible atrocities should get what's coming to them. I pray that God will help me see people through His eyes rather than my jaded, hypocritical perception of the world and its events.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> figures.



dont get it twisted..i dont have any problems with the school..but by them putting their reputation on the line dont make me look at him any different.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

Did you read any of the other quotes?  Did you read the part about the girl writing a letter for him?

It's a very reputable Catholic school...and he's paying his own way.  He's not on scholarship there.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I hesitate to even answer this.  Of course I knew it was wrong.  Did you read what I wrote?  This kids parents were USELESS INDIVIDUALS!  He was probably modeled idiotic behavior for all of those 13 years.
> 
> I see a horribly raised kid who made a terrible decision and who has (by all indications) now turned his life around.



How do you know his parents were aweful people?

Do you think they wrote directions out for him  on HOW TO RAPE YOUR COUSIN WITH A PLUNGER!?

Even if they were aweful parents, thats no excuse to justfying raping your cousin.

I can see him now at 13 years old, my parents are bad so I am going to rape my cousin!

Did you know the Prisons of Georgia are full of people that have good parents!

Hey good for you though, giving RAPIST 2nd chance's!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Did you read any of the other quotes?  Did you read the part about the girl writing a letter for him?
> 
> It's a very reputable Catholic school...and he's paying his own way.  He's not on scholarship there.



man i dont care what his GPA is, i dont care that hes paying his own way for anything!! what the crap does that matter..ok..now hes a smart kid that let this crap happen with a helpless girl

and yeah...i saw somebody mention that this freak "claims" the girl wrote a letter for him..that still dont mean crap to me..ok good she forgave him...hes still screwed in the head!


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

Did either of you bother looking at his picture in that article?  

You should.  Bet you'd be shocked by his "appearance".  Bet you're assuming he looks a particular way.



It's pretty clear to me that he's repentant for what he did.  He says in the article that he owes that girl something that he'll never be able to repay.  It's very clear that he intends on being someone other than who he was....so yes, I'll give him a second chance.

You guys are hilarious.  I need to hang out over here more.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 6, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> I must say I wasn't thrilled with the fact that UT was, once again, the topic of controversy. I really have questioned the decisions of Kiffin with regard to recruiting. Daniel Hood was guilty of doing the unthinkable. What a horrible experience for any girl to go through, let alone your cousin. I have always believed that you harm a girl physically, you should have the crap kicked out of you by her brother, boyfriend, father, etc. However, being a Christian, I've always struggled between forgiving another for harming myself and my love ones and wanting to retaliate. Also, another struggle of mine is actually believing that someone can truly be rehabilitated. All too often they are often a prisoner to their own habits and sins. Having said that, I know that the Lord has given me thousands of second chances. I have done nothing to deserve His Grace yet He continues to provide it. Daniel seems to have turned his life around which is evident from the testimony from his peers, grades and his acceptance of full responsibility of his actions. Does he have potential to repeat this behavior? Sure he does. But that's what second chances reveal; the true nature of ones heart. One thing that hasn't been mentioned is that the cousin (victim) has written a letter of recommendation to the University for him which in my opinion speaks more for her character than Daniels new leaf. I hope for all involved, Daniel and the victim, that this can truly be a new start for both of them with regards to healing, forgiveness, and happiness. With regards to Kiffin, I'll have to give him the benefit of the doubt on this recruit. Daniel is a three start prospect, so I really don't think Kiffin is trying throwing ethics out the window in order to win. I think he wants to give this kid an opportunity to do something better with his life, well at least I hope that's his intention. Lastly, I hope that this horrible event will not be used as forum fodder by UT's haters. Either this kid will prove to us all that people can truly change or he will reinforce in us all, as misguided as it may be, that people who commit horrible atrocities should get what's coming to them. I pray that God will help me see people through His eyes rather than my jaded, hypocritical perception of the world and its events.



Good post KYbob

I would like to point a few things out and you can correct me if I am wrong. This has been going on way before kiffin come along. I don't think the decision to let him in came from kiffin or the athletic dept. I think higher powers was involved in the decision.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> what the crap does that matter..



Character my man....it goes toward establishing what his character is like now.  As do the quotes from the principle, vice prin and dean of students...and everybody else in that article.

There is no promise that he will never do anything stupid again.  But you compare past behavior to current and you see if there is a difference.

But you guys are right...once a criminal always a criminal.  People never change.  Either you're good or bad.  You can't possibly go from one to the other.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Did either of you bother looking at his picture in that article?
> 
> You should.  Bet you'd be shocked by his "appearance".  Bet you're assuming he looks a particular way.
> 
> You guys are hilarious.  I need to hang out over here more.



What in the world are you talking about?

What does looks have to do with anything?

Wayne Williams did not look like a serial killer. But he was!

Ted Bundy worked for the Governor's office in the state of Washington and did not look like a serial killer!

Pretty Young Thing Casey Athony does not look like the type of person who would kill her own Daughter but she did!

Where can I get a catalog at showing me what rapist and serial killers look like?

Rape may be something that is hilarious to you, but its no laughing matter to me!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> What in the world are you talking about?
> 
> What does looks have to do with anything?
> 
> ...




no joke thats what i was thinking..
and for the record hunting fool..i knew he was a white man before i even opened this thread..sounds like you were the one shocked to find out.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Rape may be something that is hilarious to you, but its no laughing matter to me!



I'm sure it's not.  Sounds like you've been personally effected by it.  If that's the case, I'm sorry.

I didn't say rape was hilarious.  I said YOU were hilarious.  Nobody ever gets a chance to prove they've changed in your world.  

I'm glad I don't live in that world and I'm glad this kid doesn't either.  

In his own words:



> “...It was heinous. It was awful. Any bad thing you could say about it would probably fit it.
> 
> … I’ve got a debt to (the victim) that I can never repay, just trying to throw it away like it never happened would be the worst thing I could do for her.”



He did something unimaginable.  He didn't defend a little girl that he knew he should defend.  There's no excuse for it.  

Based on how he's conducted himself since, many people believe that he is a changed person.  I'm glad, that in that world, there ARE second chances.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> sounds like you were the one shocked to find out.



Honestly?  I WAS!  It was wrong of me, but I automatically had a picture in my head that was different than what I saw....


I'm sure nobody else did the same.  Just me.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> and yeah...i saw somebody mention that this freak "claims" the girl wrote a letter for him..that still dont mean crap to me..



Just for the record...he didn't "claim" anything.  It happened.



> According to UT athletic department director of public relations Tiffany Carpenter, the victim wrote a letter on Hood’s behalf urging the university to admit him.




So, apparently, the girl who was actually raped; the girl who this actually happened to can see fit to forgive him.  She can see fit to write a letter on his behalf to help him get this opportunity.  She can see that he's a different person than the one who did this to her.  She can give him a second chance in life EVEN AFTER EVERYTHING HE PUT HER THROUGH....


.....But you can't.  


Whose opinion on the matter do you think carries more weight???


----------



## 00Beau (May 6, 2009)

Everybody wants these good atheletes on their team but I bet you would not let him date your daughter after you read that!!!!!!!!!!! I would not want the bad publicity no matter how good he is !!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm sure nobody else did the same.  Just me.



guilty.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm sure it's not.  Sounds like you've been personally effected by it.  If that's the case, I'm sorry.





Do you think once an alkaholic is always an alkaholic?

I think 2nd chances are for theft and drugs not for people who kill for pleasure and or rape!

Rape is not a mistake  and you are SADLY mistaken for thinking it is!

Rape is not even an act oF sex, ITS AN ACT OF VIOLENCE!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Honestly?  I WAS!  It was wrong of me, but I automatically had a picture in my head that was different than what I saw....
> 
> 
> I'm sure nobody else did the same.  Just me.



ok...so what actually was the point to bring that up?..to know if he was black or white?


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Do you think once an alkaholic is always an alkaholic?
> 
> I think 2nd chances are for theft and drugs not for people who kill for pleasure and or rape!
> 
> ...



OK....so second chances are just for the "little sins" then.  I got ya.  That's about what I figured.

Anybody else on here been in a fistfight?  

If you have, I think proside thinks you are a menace to society and shouldn't be given any chances in life....since you've been violent and all.

The kid did a terrible thing.  But he is not a menace and has proven it over the last six years.  How many years does he have to be perfect in your world to be allowed to turn over a new leaf and make a life for himself?  

Alchoholism?  Really?  You think it's the same thing?


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Do you think once an alkaholic is always an alkaholic?
> 
> I think 2nd chances are for theft and drugs not for people who kill for pleasure and or rape!
> 
> ...



i agree that rape is not a mistake.  but i don't think HF is defending the act, or the person in question.  but rather saying that he feels that this kid has been changed and has not been in trouble since this incident.  

for me, i have changed my tune a bit, from when i originally posted, to after reading what took place.  i still think that even being part of what happened was horrible, but i understand someone wanting to give this guy another chance.  as i stated previously, if this had been rape, the way i think most people perceive rape to be, then no, i certainly do not feel that this guy should have gotten a free ride to play at ut.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Honestly?  I WAS!  It was wrong of me, but I automatically had a picture in my head that was different than what I saw....
> 
> 
> I'm sure nobody else did the same.  Just me.



For the record, what did you think he looked like?


please dont tell me a person so forgiving as yourself would be a racist and think it was a person of COLOR with out even seeing him!


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

See post #32.




You need to look up the definition of racism....


...and BTW, I still gave him a second chance even though I had a different picture of him in my head because I actually took a second to consider his actions since then.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Just for the record...he didn't "claim" anything.  It happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i see where ur heart is man..but i just dont think your getting it..i said thats fine that she forgave him..and im saying i still dont care for him..and im also saying that if it were me that boy wouldnt have come out of that room alive!...i know he was 13 but he could have woke up his dad or something..but no! he thought it was funny while all this happend....man that other dude peed on her and they just laughed and went and watched tv..im telling u that he aint right!


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> i see where ur heart is man..but i just dont think your getting it..i said thats fine that she forgave him..and im saying i still dont care for him..and im also saying that if it were me that boy wouldnt have come out of that room alive!...i know he was 13 but he could have woke up his dad or something..but no! he thought it was funny while all this happend....man that other dude peed on her and they just laughed and went and watched tv..im telling u that he aint right!



i agree that it wasn't right.  but being silent isn't the same as being the agressor, especially when speaking of a 13 year old.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

If it had been my daughter, this wouldn't even be a discussion because he wouldn't have made it to 19.  I'd have been wrong for doing it, but my guess is I would have.

What I'm saying is that there are things that go on in a 13 year old kid's brain that are not logical.  He knew what he was doing....absolutely.  But he most likely had no concept of the consequences either for himself or for that poor girl.  You're just not able to get that when you're that young.  That's exactly the reason we usually don't put kids on trial as adults.  That can't understand the consequences of what they do.

He's older now.  He knows what he did and he can't change it.  But he seems to be doing the best he can to make it as right as he can and change his life.

You can't change the past.  But you can make sure the future is different and I see him trying to do that.  So I'll give him a second opportunity.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> as i stated previously, if this had been rape, the way i think most people perceive rape to be, then no, i certainly do not feel that this guy should have gotten a free ride to play at ut.





Oh I get it now, he did not actually crawl on top of her and pentrate her with himself!

Instead he held her down and duct taped 70 percent of her body and raped her with a BATHROOM plunger!

I can hear this kid telling the judge, I did not really really rape her I just used a bathroom plunger on her.

Oh and as far as the mistake goes, he knew what he was doing was wrong after all he constrained her so he could do it against her will!

I wonder what you would think about that if it was you or  your wife!


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Instead he held her down and duct taped 70 percent of her body and raped her with a BATHROOM plunger!



No....he didn't.  But don't bother with the facts bud.  Just keep on making assumptions.

He stood by and watched the older kid do it.  It's horrible and he should have stopped it.  He's just as guilty.  But he did NOT do what you just listed.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i agree that it wasn't right.  but being silent isn't the same as being the agressor, especially when speaking of a 13 year old.




he helped with the whole thing!!
im pretty sure he did some of the tape crap...cause i know she said for sure she felt 2 pair of hands holding her down..


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Oh I get it now, he did not actually crawl on top of her and pentrate her with himself!
> 
> Instead he held her down and duct taped 70 percent of her body and raped her with a BATHROOM plunger!
> 
> ...



look man, i'm not saying it was right.  what i'm saying is that i highly doubt that the kid in question duct taped this girl, knowing what the older teenager was going to do.  and secondly, the younger kid did not do the act, but he was present when the older guy did.  again, being silents wasn't the right thing to do, but i don't think it should be considered as rape either.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> he helped with the whole thing!!
> im pretty sure he did some of the tape crap...cause i know she said for sure she felt 2 pair of hands holding her down..



They had played a prank on her before by duct taping her to a chair.  If I had to put money down, I'd bet the older kid told him that's what was gonna happen this time....

...only this time the older kid took it a step further and he didn't do anything to stop him.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> i see where ur heart is man..but i just dont think your getting it..i said thats fine that she forgave him..and im saying i still dont care for him..and im also saying that if it were me that boy wouldnt have come out of that room alive!...i know he was 13 but he could have woke up his dad or something..but no! he thought it was funny while all this happend....man that other dude peed on her and they just laughed and went and watched tv..im telling u that he aint right!



Bama in our world the kid aint right, but in fools world he is!

Like he said to me about being glad he does not live in my world..... WELL I AM GLAD I DONT LIVE IN HIS WORLD!


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> he helped with the whole thing!!
> im pretty sure he did some of the tape crap...cause i know she said for sure she felt 2 pair of hands holding her down..




yes, he helped duct tape her.  but can you tell me that he knew what the older kid was going to do after that?


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

> WELL I AM GLAD I DONT LIVE IN YOUR WORLD!




Me too buddy....me too.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Bama in our world the kid aint right, but in fools world he is!
> 
> Like he said to me about being glad he does not live in my world..... WELL I AM GLAD I DONT LIVE IN HIS WORLD!



i think you are missing what HF is trying to say.  i have not seen him say that this kid did nothing wrong.  he has said that it was horrible, but he also feels that the kid has been reformed and has turned his life around.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> They had played a prank on her before by duct taping her to a chair.  If I had to put money down, I'd bet the older kid told him that's what was gonna happen this time....
> 
> ...only this time the older kid took it a step further and he didn't do anything to stop him.




good god almighty man!! quit making stupid excuses already! they taped the babysitter (collins) to the chair..u mean the kid didnt figure it out that it was going further when they started pulling her clothes off?? 
your starting to really make me sick! i think ive had enough.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> They had played a prank on her before by duct taping her to a chair.  If I had to put money down, I'd bet the older kid told him that's what was gonna happen this time....
> 
> ...only this time the older kid took it a step further and he didn't do anything to stop him.



OMG now your telling us what they were thinking when they committed the crime!


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> good god almighty man!! quit making stupid excuses already! they taped the babysitter (collins) to the chair..u mean the kid didnt figure it out that it was going further when they started pulling her clothes off??
> your starting to really make me sick! i think ive had enough.




i don't think the 13 year old knew what the older kid was going to do.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> they taped the babysitter (collins) to the chair..



Uh....no they didn't.  She was in the shower while all this was happening.  Go back and read it again.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> They had played a prank on her before by duct taping her to a chair.  If I had to put money down, I'd bet the older kid told him that's what was gonna happen this time....
> 
> ...only this time the older kid took it a step further and he didn't do anything to stop him.



you're right....instead, he went and got the dang plunger and handed it to him and then watched as he penetrated HIS COUSIN with it and then urinated on her. Afterwards he laughed it off and went and watched TV with the alleged rapist


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> OMG now your telling us what they were thinking when they committed the crime!



and you claim to know that the 13 year old knew what was going to happen after the girl was duct taped ?


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i think you are missing what HF is trying to say.  i have not seen him say that this kid did nothing wrong.  he has said that it was horrible, but he also feels that the kid has been reformed and has turned his life around.



Oh I am sorry I did not realize he had experience in rehabilitating rapist or judging when one has been rehabilitaded.

Can you get him to explain how you rehabilitate a rapist?


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i don't think the 13 year old knew what the older kid was going to do.



she was naked and duct taped to the corners of the bed. I think he had a decent idea of what was going on


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> and you claim to know that the 13 year old knew what was going to happen after the girl was duct taped ?



I bet you he did not think they were going to play red rover red rover send my cousin on over!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Uh....no they didn't.  She was in the shower while all this was happening.  Go back and read it again.




The victim testified that she next heard the defendant
and Sanico laughing, “discussing something,” and “sneaking around.” On a previous occasion, the
defendant and Sanico played a prank on Collins by restraining her to a chair with duct tape. Because
the victim had heard about this earlier prank, and because the victim was now seated in the same
chair, she stated that she thought the defendant and Sanico might be preparing to play the same prank
on her.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

It was kool-aid....but that doesn't matter.

Let me be clear.  It was sick.  It was disgusting.  It was as wrong as it gets.


But he was 13.  He's clearly changed AND THE RAPE VICTIM HERSELF NOT ONLY FORGAVE HIM BUT PETITIONED THE UNIVERSITY TO ADMIT HIM!!!!!!

She forgave and thinks he's changed.  I'll ask again.  Whose opinion on the matter do you think should carry more weight?


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> and you claim to know that the 13 year old knew what was going to happen after the girl was duct taped ?



BTW wasnt she duct taped up naked?

That means they had to take her clothes off before taping her up!

I would have to say....He knew what the deal was!!!


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> here ya go moron!!



Nice personal attack...



> T.B. (“the victim”)



This was the victim.  Collins was the baby sitter.  They had played a prank on Collins in the past.  But T.B....is the victim in this case.

Collins was in the shower....like I said.



> Shortly thereafter, Collins went to take a shower in a bathroom located near the father’s
> bedroom. The victim was on a computer in the kitchen/living room area.





> Collins, who had finished taking her shower by this time, knocked on the door to the
> defendant’s bedroom



Read it again....


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> She forgave and thinks he's changed.  I'll ask again.  Whose opinion on the matter do you think should carry more weight?



Still doesn't change the fact that he participated in one of the most heinous crimes a man can ever possibly commit. And it was to one of his own relatives for crying out loud. Spin that anyway you want, but it's a fact


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> The victim testified that she next heard the defendant
> and Sanico laughing, “discussing something,” and “sneaking around.” On a previous occasion, the
> defendant and Sanico played a prank on Collins by restraining her to a chair with duct tape. Because
> the victim had heard about this earlier prank, and because the victim was now seated in the same
> ...



yes, they played a prank on collins at an earlier time, but did not duct tape her on the night in question.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> BTW wasnt she duct taped up naked?
> 
> That means they had to take her clothes off before taping her up!
> 
> I would have to say....He knew what the deal was!!!



No...she was taped first.

It doesn't really matter.  It was ALL wrong.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that he participated in one of the most heinous crimes a man can ever possibly commit. And it was to one of his own relatives for crying out loud. Spin that anyway you want, but it's a fact



Absolutely true.  But she forgave him and every single person that was contacted about whether he should be admitted gave him a glowing recommendation even though they all knew his past.  They all said that he is not the same person that he was when he was 13.

He participated in a rape.  He is not a serial rapist.  He is not a repeat felon or offender.  He was a 13 year old kid who did something horrible.  

He cannot change that.  I am glad, though, that he's turned out better than his past indicated he might have.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Honestly?  I WAS!  It was wrong of me, but I automatically had a picture in my head that was different than what I saw....
> 
> 
> I'm sure nobody else did the same.  Just me.



Again I ask you.... what did you think this person looked like and why?




Huntinfool said:


> OK....so second chances are just for the "little sins" then.  I got ya.  That's about what I figured.
> 
> Anybody else on here been in a fistfight?
> 
> ...



So now you are comparing a fist fight to kidnap and rape of a kid with a bathroom plunger!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Nice personal attack...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my goodness what am i dealing with here!!??
you said they had played a prank on "her" earlier meaning (the defendant) and all i was trying to say was that they didnt play the prank on the defendant they played it on babysitter..not the defendant..it dont even matter!


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> No...she was taped first.
> 
> It doesn't really matter.  It was ALL wrong.



I am trying to figure out how you duct tape someone down over 70 percent of their body and then take their clothes off.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 6, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I am shocked this kid was able to enroll at the University. This has been going on for over a year ( as far as him trying to get in). I just never thought it would actually happen.


 
Seriously?  We are talking about UT here.

Just another case of UT not doing their homework......


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

> Again I ask you.... what did you think this person looked like and why?



I had a picture of a black kid in my head.  I think because of the names used (other than Daniel).  No particular reason.  I guess, prison stats flashed through my head.

That MUST make me racist, right?






> So now you are comparing a fist fight to kidnap and rape of a kid with a bathroom plunger!



Nope, you were really upset about the fact that it was "an act of violence".  In fact, I think you even capitalized the whole thing.  

Fistfights are acts of violence too.  I was just making a silly comparison....Kind of like somebody comparing rape to alcoholism, right?


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> you said they had played a prank on "her" earlier meaning (the defendant) and all i was trying to say was that they didnt play the prank on the defendant they played it on babysitter..not the defendant..it dont even matter!



I misunderstood what you were saying then....and so did others.




> oh my goodness what am i dealing with here!!??



Believe me...I'm asking myself the same thing brother.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> I am trying to figure out how you duct tape someone down over 70 percent of their body and then take their clothes off.




then re-read the document from the first page.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I misunderstood what you were saying then....and so did others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah others...the others defending the rapist!


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I had a picture of a black kid in my head.  I think because of the names used (other than Daniel).  No particular reason.  I guess, prison stats flashed through my head.
> 
> That MUST make me racist, right?
> 
> ...




I think so, why else would you automatically think it was a black person?


The point is once an alky is always an alky.

Same with a rapist, of course you could have them castrated but then they would grab a bathroom plunger!


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> yeah others...the others defending the rapist!





No, you said they taped Collins to the chair and then you kept on typing and started talking about them taking "her" clothes off.  

I thought you were saying that they raped Collins.

Either way....it doesn't matter WHO they raped....it was bad.  I'll give ya that.  I'm not defending the rape.  What I'm saying is that I think the kid was too young (and physiologically that's absolutely true) to understand the consequences of what he was doing.

Again...that's why we try children and adults differently.

He understands it now for sure...and he's turned his life around.  Why would we not give him the opportunity to live that new life?


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Same with a rapist, of course you could have them castrated but then they would grab a bathroom plunger!



That's just silly.  You're implying that if you rape once, then you will do it again because you're a rapist.

Alcoholism is a disease.  Rape is a terrible crime.  Completely different.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> No, you said they taped Collins to the chair and then you kept on typing and started talking about them taking "her" clothes off.
> 
> I thought you were saying that they raped Collins.
> 
> ...




eeeegh!!! WRONG!! 13 years old is plenty old enough to know "hey this is %$& up!" and i promise u another thing..the girl was blind folded for a while she isnt even exactly sure what all the "recruit" did. and im not saying he shouldnt be able to live a new life...im saying he wouldnt do it anywhere near me or my team!


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Either way....it doesn't matter WHO they raped....it was bad.  I'll give ya that.  I'm not defending the rape.  What I'm saying is that I think the kid was too young (and physiologically that's absolutely true) to understand the consequences of what he was doing.



Thanks for giving us that, we were starting to worry that rape was a good thing

If he did not know he was doing something bad than why restrain her?


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> That's just silly.  You're implying that if you rape once, then you will do it again because you're a rapist.
> 
> Alcoholism is a disease.  Rape is a terrible crime.  Completely different.



Sure they do, thats what rapist do. THEY RAPE PEOPLE! They satisfy a mental desire


So why do they have court ordered therapy for rapist?

He got caught raping the girl, if he got away with it do you think he would have never raped again?

When doing something wrong the 1st time is the hardest time of all, after that it only gets easier.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> WRONG!! 13 years old is plenty old enough to know "hey this is %$& up!"



Yep....you're right.  But, at 13, your brain is not developed to the point that you can comprehend the CONSEQUENCES of "this is %$& up!".

I suppose you think he should rot in jail for the rest of his life for something he did when he was 13?

Don't answer that....I know what you're gonna say.

Just consider this.  I know it's all science and everything.  But it's important to understand that a teenager is not just a small adult.  Their brains are not finished making connections.  They physically cannot understand the consequences of some of the things they do.



> The largest part, the cortex, is divided into lobes that mature from back to front. *The last section to connect is the frontal lobe, responsible for cognitive processes such as reasoning, planning, and judgment*. Normally this mental merger is not completed until somewhere between ages 25 and 30



That is why even the courts understand that when somebody does something terrible as a young person, they ARE able to be re-habilitated.  They ARE able to change and be a contributing member to soceity.  If you catch them early (as this kid was), they can change as their brains continue to fully develop.  

It's much harder to do that as an adult when things are "hard-wired".


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Sure they do, thats what rapist do. THEY RAPE PEOPLE! They satisfy a mental desire
> 
> 
> So why do they have court ordered therapy for rapist?
> ...



please go back and read the court document again.  he WAS in the room.  yes, he helped duct tape the girl, but i have no reason to believe that he knew what the older teen was going to do.  do i consider the kid a rapist, for being in the room when the older teen violated her?  absolutely not.  i do think the kid showed an extreme lack of sound judgement, proved how immature a 13 year kid can be and certainly should have been punished.  that being said, i have a hard time calling this kid a rapist for the rest of his life.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Thanks for giving us that, we were starting to worry that rape was a good thing
> 
> If he did not know he was doing something bad than why restrain her?



I've said it like a dozen times....


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Sure they do, thats what rapist do. THEY RAPE PEOPLE! They satisfy a mental desire



You're right.  He's just been "in hiding" for the past six years.  He'll do it again.  "They" always do, right?

He's just pretending to have turned his life over to Christ.  He's just pretending to keep his nose clean and be a generally stellar citizen....just so he can sneak up on the next unsuspecting victim.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> please go back and read the court document again.  he WAS in the room.  yes, he helped duct tape the girl, but i have no reason to believe that he knew what the older teen was going to do.  do i consider the kid a rapist, for being in the room when the older teen violated her?  absolutely not.  i do think the kid showed an extreme lack of sound judgement, proved how immature a 13 year kid can be and certainly should have been punished.  that being said, i have a hard time calling this kid a rapist for the rest of his life.




Good for you!

Then you dont have to call him a rapist.

But I will!


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

What color is the sky in your world?  It must be pretty.





(I'm just messing with you.  No harm intended bud.)


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> You're right.  He's just been "in hiding" for the past six years.  He'll do it again.  "They" always do, right?
> 
> He's just pretending to have turned his life over to Christ.  He's just pretending to keep his nose clean and be a generally stellar citizen....just so he can sneak up on the next unsuspecting victim.



Out of curiosity, what type of experience do you have with people that commit the act of rape?

How do you know when and where they will rape again or if they ever will?

How do have so much vast knowledge on this subject?


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> What color is the sky in your world?  It must be pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right now its cloudy, raining and keeping me off the golf course.


Do you think that you are a smarter better person  than me because I detest this crime and you dont?

At least I am not the one who automatically thought it was a black kid that done it!


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

What expertise have I claimed?  I don't have any experience with rapists.  But I have a lot of experience with counseling and hurting people.

There are literally millions of people who have committed ONE violent act in their lives and, again, a child cannot understand the consequences...an adult can.

There is a monumental difference between an adult raping someone and a child doing it in terms of understanding of what the act means both to them and to the victim.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

> Do you think that you are a smarter better person  than me because I detest this crime and you dont?



I've said at least a dozen times that the crime is horrific.  Do I think I'm smarter than you because you detest it along with me?  Certainly not because of that. 

I detest the crime...you detest the person bud.  That's the difference.  I can see that a kid does not fully understand certain things.  You cannot.  I think he's able to change...you don't.  That's the difference.  It's got nothing to do with whether rape is a horrible thing.  Everybody here has said so.



> At least I am not the one who automatically thought it was a black kid that done it!



You're right about that.  But you gotta at least admit that I'm big enough to admit when I'm wrong.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I detest the crime...you detest the person bud
> 
> You're right about that.  But you gotta at least admit that I'm big enough to admit when I'm wrong.



The person committed the crime you detest!

Admitting your a racist does not mean I have to respect it!


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Bama in our world the kid aint right, but in fools world he is!



nobody said he was right (at the age of 13) when this happened.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Admitting your a racist does not mean I have to respect it!



Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- are you talking about?


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Admitting your a racist does not mean I have to respect it!



You need a better understanding of what racism is my friend.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- are you talking about?



Why do you have to curse for?

Can you not control your emotions!

You obviously want to argue with me.

The guy automatically thought it was a black kid who committed the crime.

Why is that?


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> You need a better understanding of what racism is my friend.



really, well explain to us why you natually thought a black kid committed this crime.

Some folks may say you are racially profiling!


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> really, well explain to us why you natually thought a black kid committed this crime.
> 
> Some folks may say you are racially profiling!



What if I had automatically thought he was white based on the account of the story I read?  What would that have made me?


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> really, well explain to us why you natually thought a black kid committed this crime.
> 
> Some folks may say you are racially profiling!



well, call me guilty as well, because if you told me that someone got cajacked in compton california, i'd have a picture of who i thought might have been responsible.  racist, i don't think so.  and fyi, racial profiling and racism aren't the same.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 6, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Seriously?  We are talking about UT here.
> 
> Just another case of UT not doing their homework......



I think over year on this subject is plenty of homework. Only time will tell if the University is right or wrong.

Seriously though,  [sarcasm on]I hope you enjoy Chavis and the mustang package. It will really come in handy on 3rd and long.[sarcasm off]


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Why do you have to curse for?



'cause i'm a sinner.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 6, 2009)

Not that it matters.  But here's why that picture came up in my head.

His dad's name is spelled "Allyn".  His cousin's name is "Tasha".  He's a rather large football player.  Those things, along with past experience with people named "Allyn" and "Tasha" just led me to believe we were talking about a black family.  It doesn't mean anything other than the facts, as stated, led me to that conclusion.

It would have been opposite if I had read that Charles Wetherington III had been accused of raping Buffy Elizabeth....

It had nothing to do with whether I believe white people are superior in any way.  Stereotype?  Yeh, maybe.  But not racist.  Like I said, you need to get a better grasp on what racism is.

I gotta hop in the car and head home.  Y'all go ahead and reply.  I'll read it all later.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 6, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Here is a radio interview with Hood. He claims the victim wrote a letter to the University on his behalf. This does kinda change things for me now.
> 
> http://podcasting.fia.net/6687/3652215.mp3



Letter from victim



> To Whom it May Concern,
> 
> I Tiffany XXXX, support Daniel Hood’s choice of college and will support him in anyway that I can. I know my cousin Daniel on a personal level and I believe that he has been very remorseful towards me. He is a very caring individual. We are now working on rebuilding our relationship hoping to become a family like before. He is becoming a very mature adult and will be a great asset to any college and to society as a whole. If anyone has any concerns about our relationship or Daniel’s remorse about the situation feel free to contact me.
> 
> Tiffany XXXXX


----------



## 00Beau (May 6, 2009)

Cousin or stranger do that to one of my kids and you would not have to worry about what college you go too. The 17 year old should have gotten the chamber, you do not rape, abuse or molest anybody especially kids and he should  have been moved to an adult prison as soon as he turned 17 and been given at least 10 years. Then he would have found out what it was like to be abused!  Then maybe he should get a second chance, that is what is wrong with this country, not strong enough punishment for your actions!!!!! This really is not about Tennessee football it is about right and wrong, I would not want him on any team in the SEC!!!!!!!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (May 6, 2009)

*Espn article regarding Daniel Hood*

May provide a different perspective.

http://proxy.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=4146057


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 6, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> Cousin or stranger do that to one of my kids and you would not have to worry about what college you go too. The 17 year old should have gotten the chamber, you do not rape, abuse or molest anybody especially kids and he should  have been moved to an adult prison as soon as he turned 17 and been given at least 10 years. Then he would have found out what it was like to be abused!  Then maybe he should get a second chance, that is what is wrong with this country, not strong enough punishment for your actions!!!!! This really is not about Tennessee football it is about right and wrong, I would not want him on any team in the SEC!!!!!!!!


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Not that it matters.  But here's why that picture came up in my head.
> 
> His dad's name is spelled "Allyn".  His cousin's name is "Tasha".  He's a rather large football player.  Those things, along with past experience with people named "Allyn" and "Tasha" just led me to believe we were talking about a black family.  It doesn't mean anything other than the facts, as stated, led me to that conclusion.





AccUbonD said:


> Letter from victim



you said you thought it was a black family because the victims name was Tanya (lame excuse)

AccubonD post a letter from the victim saying her name was Tiffany.


----------



## 00Beau (May 7, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> May provide a different perspective.
> 
> http://proxy.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=4146057


You can always change, and look back after given the chance he was given and say all the right things to influence people, but that does not change that neither one of them were punished to fit the crime, kids should  know right from wrong by two years old if they are raised right. Does not excuse their actions. A crime is a crime  no matter who you are !!!!!!!!


----------



## maker4life (May 7, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> You can always change, and look back after given the chance he was given and say all the right things to influence people, but that does not change that neither one of them were punished to fit the crime, kids should  know right from wrong by two years old if they are raised right. Does not excuse their actions. A crime is a crime  no matter who you are !!!!!!!!



What if they're not raised right ?


----------



## MudDucker (May 7, 2009)

Sounds like he has turned his life around.  As a Christian, I believe in 2nd chances.  As a man, I am sure glad we are given so many.

Let the kid play!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 7, 2009)

that lame article makes it sound like he just froze and didnt do anything..but if u read the original document he was laughing/helping the whole way..he wasnt froze and shocked like he is claiming now.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2009)

proside said:


> you said you thought it was a black family because the victims name was Tanya (lame excuse)



why are you trying to create something that is irrelevant to the situation?  we are talking about one issue and here you are, being a clown and trying to make a non-issue a big deal.  keep digging and keep trying to stir the pot.  seems like you are pretty good at that.  it's pretty clear that you  like to stray from the real issue once you realize that your opinion isn't the only (right) one.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2009)

proside said:


> AccubonD post a letter from the victim saying her name was Tiffany.




really?  let it go.  Tasha was a cousin, which is still family.


----------



## 00Beau (May 7, 2009)

maker4life said:


> What if they're not raised right ?



I guess you lead a life of crime and or do not know right from wrong, I am not a doctor so that would be hard to answer, I am just glad I had good parents that taught me well. I am all for second chances, my point is they did not face the correct punishment. Because of our crazy judicial system.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 7, 2009)

rex,

I've been writing and then deleting posts all morning.  It's just not worth the effort.  There are simply some people who will never listen to anything but their own first impressions...regardless of how irrational they may be.

Mud said it pretty well.  I know this isn't the spiritual forum...but, like it or not, this kid is a brother in Christ to those who would consider themselves Christians.  He's repentent and has no control over what the court did or did not do to him.

He can only control what he does and how he lives his life going forward and he's clearly doing a pretty good job of that.

Forgiveness comes with repentence.  Even the girl this happened to understands that.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> rex,
> 
> I've been writing and then deleting posts all morning.  It's just not worth the effort.  There are simply some people who will never listen to anything but their own first impressions...regardless of how irrational they may be.
> 
> ...



good points.  no use trying to reason with crazy.  they can continue this debate without me.


----------



## kevina (May 7, 2009)

All I can say about this entire thread is WOW!!


----------



## proside (May 7, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> why are you trying to create something that is irrelevant to the situation?  we are talking about one issue and here you are, being a clown and trying to make a non-issue a big deal.  keep digging and keep trying to stir the pot.  seems like you are pretty good at that.  it's pretty clear that you  like to stray from the real issue once you realize that your opinion isn't the only (right) one.



Dude why did you make this thread?

I will tell you what I think about you, you started this thread exactly to cause trouble well here it is!!!

Your opinion to me is lame and you have absolutely no backbone!!!

Lets talk about  your post, you screamed the M. Turner trade was bad and even said M.Turner was a second string who was unproven! I have it save so dont try to delete it!

You said Matt Ryan was a bad draft!

You posted T. Gonzolas (spelling looks wrong) was a bad trade!

Then you start this thread and jump on me cause I think rape is an aweful terrible act!

What is the real issue that you say I stray from? The Kid help rape his cousin and for that I think he sorry!!


----------



## greene_dawg (May 7, 2009)

I hope the kid has made things right with his maker and his cousin and I wish him the best in life but I wouldn't want him on the team I pull for nor would I want him to represent my university on Saturdays. Dexter Moody will be the next to enroll at UT. I just don't think that building a program with these guys is the direction Kiffin really wants to go in. He's feeling the pressure and he's taking huge leaps of faith. IMO Fulmer lost that team when he did the same and let the inmates like Kelly Washington run the asylum...


----------



## Huntinfool (May 8, 2009)

> Your opinion to me is lame and you have absolutely no backbone!!!



Wow.....just wow.  

Congrats rex.  You spineless son of a gun you.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 8, 2009)

proside said:


> Dude why did you make this thread?
> 
> I will tell you what I think about you, you started this thread exactly to cause trouble well here it is!!!
> 
> ...



here are my answers to your questions-

i posted this article because the ajc article made it sound as if this kid "raped" the girl in question and it made me sick that ut would give him a free ride.  someone then posted another article, stating more to the story, which is when my view changed.

i could care less if you think i have no backbone and i will refrain from saying what i think about you. 

since you are obviously infatuated with my previous post', here is what i said about michael turner and matt ryan, back in december, - (i wonder if you saved it too...stalker).

12-31-2008, 11:21 AM  
rex upshaw     Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: atl.
iTrader: (0) Check/Add Feedback 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by WTM45  
Anyone think Ryan was a mistake now? 

nope and i was wrong about turner as well. but i still believe that they should cap the rookie contracts.  

and yes, i don't think gonzales was a great trade.  clearly your crystal ball leads you to know otherwise, just as i imagine you knew tom brady was going to be as good as he has become.  your superpowers amaze me.  what numbers should i pick for the lottery tonight?

i didn't jump you for thinking rape is a terrible thing, i think everyone agrees that it is.  however, you seem to think that anyone who has a different view of this situation is somehow beneath you and that your opinion is the only one that is correct.  sadly, as with many things, you are mistaken.  you jumped HF for looking at it from a different perspective, for seeing it for more then just the words that were used to describe the incident and for believing that not all kids who have done wrong, can't be changed.  

and lastly, you strayed from the original topic by going after another member and basically calling him a racist.  is that not going off topic?  you made several implied accusations to that point, which A.), is absurd and unfounded and B.), just another instance of you trying to create more drama.  nobody said that rape isn't horrible and those who do so should be punished.  but some feel that a 13 year old, being silent and not stopping the act, shouldn't be lumped into the same category as the predator, who was the 17 year old.  some people believe that a kid can be changed and clearly, you are not one that falls in line with that thought. 

you are free to believe whatever it is you choose, but don't be surprised if you jump down someone's throat for their beliefs, that you too will be challenged on your own thoughts.  believe it or not, change can happen.  this kid has gone on to be an honor student at a catholic school.  those at the school, i imagine, take rape as a serious offense and i would be surprised if they would be willing to stick their neck out for this guy, if they honestly didn't believe he was a good kid, who got caught up in a horrible event.


----------



## KYBobwhite (May 8, 2009)

*I wasn't a fan of Kelly Washington and thought ....*



greene_dawg said:


> I hope the kid has made things right with his maker and his cousin and I wish him the best in life but I wouldn't want him on the team I pull for nor would I want him to represent my university on Saturdays. Dexter Moody will be the next to enroll at UT. I just don't think that building a program with these guys is the direction Kiffin really wants to go in. He's feeling the pressure and he's taking huge leaps of faith. IMO Fulmer lost that team when he did the same and let the inmates like Kelly Washington run the asylum...




he was a jerk. And UT has definitley had a problem with past Vols getting in major trouble after going to the NFL. But what exactly did he do to get him classified as an inmate?


----------



## DAWG POUND (May 11, 2009)

ise would not want this boy to be on mines dawgs team for sore. what the heck did this boy thinks was going to happened when the girl gots tied up in tape. parently hes a smart kid and not dumm so ise think he new what was goin down the whole times for sore.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 11, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> ise would not want this boy to be on mines dawgs team for sore. what the heck did this boy thinks was going to happened when the girl gots tied up in tape. parently hes a smart kid and not dumm so ise think he new what was goin down the whole times for sore.



dat's b'cause yuze a fewl.


----------



## fairhopebama (May 20, 2009)

Vols to self report still another slip up. When are all of these secondary violations going to become  habitual offender status. Is Kiffy going to fire this person for putting his program at risk?

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=4181532


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 20, 2009)

Surprise, surprise...


----------



## AccUbonD (May 20, 2009)

This secondary violation stuff is nothing compared to what could be broke in the next couple of days. I do not know who is involved, but there is rumors that it's either former players or current players on roster.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 20, 2009)

Really? Havent heard anything on that yet...Any details or speculations??


----------



## AccUbonD (May 20, 2009)

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2009/may/20/south-knoxville-shooting-leaves-one-critical/

As of right now just rumors.



*Update
http://www.wate.com/Global/story.asp?S=10393449


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2009)

*UT is imploding*

Seems like Kiffy sure does have a handle on things up there 
More NCAA recruiting violations, players quitting left and right, players involved in criminal situations, etc.

Guess we should have known... you can't spell ThUg without UT.


----------



## kevina (May 21, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Vols to self report still another slip up. When are all of these secondary violations going to become  habitual offender status. Is Kiffy going to fire this person for putting his program at risk?
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=4181532



Kiffy's personal assistant made the post on Kiffey's twitter He will be fired for sure after this, plus I heard he cannot make coffee very well.

Kiffendale could have come up with something better than that.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

kevina said:


> Kiffy's personal assistant made the post on Kiffey's twitter He will be fired for sure after this, plus I heard he cannot make coffee very well.
> 
> *Kiffendale could have come up with something better than that*.



I agree.


----------



## fairhopebama (May 24, 2009)

Devastating accusations leveled at Tennessee 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

by a GoVolsextra.com poster who claims to be an ex-Tennessee player and staff member.

Who knows if it is true or not but, you never know. The original post was removed but some of the responses to it are still up here:

http://www.govolsxtra.com/news/2009/...oach/#comments

Here is the original post that was zapped:

(1) In private meetings, 1 of which I attended, Mike Hamilton admitted that the basic accusations of the Super Bowl party were true. 

(2) Coaches have equipment managers ice beer down for their consumption in the public areas of the complex after practice. Remember: 1 of the coaches has a DUI, 1 is an admitted alcoholic/addict and another is the son of a convicted drug dealer. 

(3) Cutting walk-ons after they paid their fees for the spring semester - and couldn't get a refund and attend another school. 

(4) One of the coaches is regularly seen at an apartment of a known Knoxville drug dealer. 

(5) The secretaries who were described as "not being able to keep up" in January provoked Lane and Assistant head Coach Ed Orgeron because they were not comfortable hearing the words g***amn and m*f***er every 30 seconds. 

(6) Lane uses the student managers (driving UT vehicles) as his own personal designated driver service. Before Layla got to Knoxville, he often used this service to get him to his favorite watering holes. 

Someone should ask Lane where he spent the evening after the lettermen's party at Ray Hand's house - after leaving OCI with the daughter of ... (out of respect for the father of this girl, I won't finish the sentence.) 

(7) Kiffin had to be reprimanded by Hamilton for drinking with college students at Hannah's and OCI. (Again, before Layla came to town.) 

(8) Assistant Head Coach Ed Orgeron has instructed staff members that he doesn't give a darn about their families. They should get somebody to raise their children for them, because their life belongs to him. 

(9) Throughout the spring, world's oldest GA Mitch Browning didn't review install packages with his players. He would give them pages from a playbook, accompanied with "I don't know why we're doing this; it's stupid and won't work." It really installed confidence in the players. 

(10) After his first week on the job, Eddie Gran described the personal lives and habits of his new co-workers to a friend still on the support staff at Auburn "one thing I can tell you about the guys I work with: haven't any of them found the Lord." 

(11) The physicians are no longer the final decision-maker of the health care of the student athlete. If a doctor says that a player should be held out of contact or certain types of activities, the coaching staff regularly overrules these decisions. I know that Mark Smith and Assistant Head Coach Ed Orgeron have butted heads over this many times. Athletic trainer Jason McVeigh has been threatened with his job if he objects to Orgeron's medical decisions. 
__________________


----------



## kevina (May 24, 2009)

Again WOW!

All this and the Kiffindales, sounds like one big Frat party, but hey, it puts UT in the news and spotlight


----------



## topcat (May 25, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Sounds like he has turned his life around.  As a Christian, I believe in 2nd chances.  As a man, I am sure glad we are given so many.
> 
> Let the kid play!


Most sensible thing I've ever seen you post sir.  Hat's off.


kevina said:


> All I can say about this entire thread is WOW!!


No doubt.



DAWG POUND said:


> ise would not want this boy to be on mines dawgs team for sore. what the heck did this boy thinks was going to happened when the girl gots tied up in tape. parently hes a smart kid and not dumm so ise think he new what was goin down the whole times for sore.


You're still here?



Comeaux said:


> Seems like Kiffy sure does have a handle on things up there
> More NCAA recruiting violations, players quitting left and right, players involved in criminal situations, etc.


Sounds familiar in a purple and gold kinda way...



fairhope said:


> Devastating accusations leveled at Tennessee
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


There's no truth to any of that crap.


----------



## kevina (Jun 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> There's no truth to any of that crap.



But it came from the same site where AccuVol gets all his stories

RTR!!!


----------



## kevina (Jun 13, 2009)

In an effort to keep everyone up to date, since Vile fans only like posting news updates of other teams, I felt I just had to update everyone on the latest Kiffin violations.

http://www.independentmail.com/news/2009/jun/09/lane-kiffin-sideshow-continues-shine-under-knoxvil/



The Lane Kiffin sideshow continues to shine under the Knoxville big top
By Scott Adamson (Contact)
Tuesday, June 9, 2009 



Tennessee and Lane Kiffin are back in the news, and once again it involves a potential secondary NCAA violation.

Already the Vols have self-reported four violations since Kiffin came on board, and now apparently there’s a fifth, this time involving ESPN filming Kiffin while he talked to recruits.

NCAA rule 13.10.1 reads: “A member institution shall not permit a media entity to be present during any recruiting contact made by an institution’s coaching staff member.”

The ESPN series “Outside The Lines” showed a clip in which Kiffin was talking with two people identified as recruits, and that, of course, prompted folks to once again point a finger at Tennessee’s new coach.

To be honest, secondary violations are no big deal. They happen all the time at schools large and small, and rarely do they involve a well-planned scheme to do wrong.

The NCAA has so many idiotic rules that it’s easy to break them unintentionally, and nothing that has happened at UT is particularly newsworthy. As a matter of fact if you want to check around you’ll find that programs will normally have far more than five secondary violations during the course of the year.

But those programs don’t have Kiffin in charge, and this is a guy who set himself up for scrutiny the minute he was hired in Knoxville.

He’s made several incendiary remarks and simply cannot stop making them. Instead of walking around the practice field with a whistle in his mouth, he should be fitted for a foot.

Of course it’s all by design, he says. Even when he accused Florida coach Urban Meyer of cheating — which should be good for a five touchdown beatdown in Gainesville come Sept. 19 — it was simply to fire up the fan base.

We’ll see just how fired up the fan base is this fall, but in the meantime the focus will be on Kiffin’s every word — and every move.

A secondary violation which would be a footnote to a story anywhere else becomes a headline because of Kiffin.

Even his estranged former team, the NFL’s Oakland Raiders, are still more than happy to pile on their former coach. “Outside The Lines” included a statement by the Raiders, who fired Kiffin in September, 2008, for “insubordination and lying.”

“Lane Kiffin is a flat-out liar,” the statement said. “He lied to the (Raiders) team, he lied to the fans, he lied to the media. He will try to destroy that university like he tried to destroy the Raiders, and will eventually clash with (women’s basketball coach Pat) Summitt and (men’s basketball coach Bruce) Pearl.”

Stay tuned, sports fans.

Sooner or later we’ll find out whether or not Kiffin is a coaching (and marketing) genius, or merely a Tennessee version of Billy Gillispie.

Either way, it’s quite a sideshow.


----------



## electricanhunter (Jun 13, 2009)

*alabama*

you need to worry about your own cheating team, all you do is pick at the vols.


go vols


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> ...He’s made several incendiary remarks and simply cannot stop making them. Instead of walking around the practice field with a whistle in his mouth, he should be fitted for a foot.
> 
> Of course it’s all by design, he says. Even when he accused Florida coach Urban Meyer of cheating — *which should be good for a five touchdown beatdown in Gainesville come Sept. 19*



I think the rest of us SEC fans can't wait to see this game


----------



## kevina (Jun 13, 2009)

electricanhunter said:


> you need to worry about your own cheating team, all you do is pick at the vols.
> 
> 
> go vols



OK


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2009)

electricanhunter said:


> you need to worry about your own cheating team, all you do is pick at the vols.
> 
> 
> go viles



No, buzzards pick at the Vols 

We all pick on the Vols 




















Just because y'all make it so easy


----------



## Wounded Knee (Jun 13, 2009)

Truth be known half these guys playing college football have committed unspeakable acts and didn't get caught in their youth.


----------

